

Claude Monet at Work in His Garden, 1915 - gruseom
http://www.openculture.com/2012/07/rare_film_claude_monet_at_work_in_his_famous_garden_at_giverny_1915.html

======
sethbannon
It's fascinating how much he looks at the subject (the water lilies). One
would have thought an impressionist such as Monet would be freed from this.

~~~
Gring
It's possible that this is not his normal work style, but that the director
asked him to move the head a lot to add some action or to conform to some
preconception of "what painters normally do".

~~~
joystick
really? half of the effort in painting is the actual 'seeing', not putting the
paint to the canvas. In fact in art school we would do exercises where we drew
from life without ever looking at the paper at all

~~~
lnanek2
Yes, but normally he might have pointed his easel at the subject and just
leaned or looked over the side to see the subject, for example. Although some
of his pieces are very large. The point, though, is that you can make looking
more dramatic without increasing or decreasing the amount of looking.

------
pgrote
How is the film under copyright still?

~~~
sp332
It seems this video has music added, that EMI claims copyright over.

------
ondrae
He had style and swagger. All white suit, pocket kerchief, and a cocked hat.

